# My new tattoo for my 3-year old son *gaming-related*



## straymond (Jan 28, 2015)

So, the short story is that For a few weeks I had an idea for a tattoo in honor of my son, who is my everything.
All of a sudden my wife gave me a giftcertificate at the local tattoo-shop.
I wanted my son's name and birthdate, with something that would reflect a certain side of myself. This is the result. Let's see of you get all the references


----------



## asher (Jan 28, 2015)

That's fvcking awesome, dude!

Guessing about the first two letters, pretty sure I have the H right, but I can't place the T.


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2015)

T = Transformers, no clue about the E though

Also, birthdate = MGS codec frequency, yes?


----------



## mongey (Jan 28, 2015)

MFB said:


> T = Transformers, no clue about the E though
> 
> Also, birthdate = MGS codec frequency, yes?


 
Ah transformers. I was thinking it looked like the old tron logo but the blue and red were opposite. 

Yeah the e is driving me crazy. I know I have seen it a million times but can't place it.

OP- Cool tat


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 28, 2015)

I got Doom, Transformers, Ninja Turtles, God of War and The Umbrella Corporation. Nice tat dude.


----------



## ferret (Jan 28, 2015)

Still working on the H, got the rest. Nice choice!


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2015)

ferret said:


> Still working on the H, got the rest. Nice choice!



Spoiler:


Spoiler



Kingdom *H*earts


----------



## Dana (Jan 28, 2015)

dude, you could tattoo anything on yourself for your son and i would approve...
awesomeness in here.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm surprised how few people get what the "E" is from. That and the D were the first two to jump out at me. I knew them all aside from the H.


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I'm surprised how few people get what the "E" is from. That and the D were the first two to jump out at me. I knew them all aside from the H.



Decided to Google what I assumed it to be from, and I assumed correctly, but it's also a series I've only played one game from (despite how many there are) so I don't feel terrible about not recognizing it.


----------



## asher (Jan 28, 2015)

MFB said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Whoops. Thought it was something else with a very similar font, but not that letter in the game name

These all being correct letters did not occur to me


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 28, 2015)

D is for DOOM
Date is MGS codec


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 29, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about your 3 year old coming home from daycare with a new tattoo.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 29, 2015)

Dude that is killer.

I'm not one to copy peoples ink but I just might take this concept and roll with it.

Perfection man !!


----------



## straymond (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks, guys! I'm really happy with it 

The letters are as follows;
Transformers
Kingdom Hearts
Mega man life-can
God of war omega
Doom
Umbrella Corp from resident evil
TuRtles
And indeed the metal gear solid codec which tells the birthdate of my son


----------



## asher (Jan 29, 2015)

Thought KH was Castlevania font, because derp 

I love the codec signal birthday!


----------



## straymond (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot, guys!
I hope some of the details will pop a bit after it heals


----------

